# Table Saw



## neumsky (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok guy's & gal's... getting ready to purchase a Delta Unisaw for 1500.00. New! Any thoughts?! Any better in that price range??? Thanx Jeff


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Uni is a nice saw. I'd at least take a look at some of the great deals Grizzly has going right now. Their G1023SLW is $895 ($1039 shipped).


----------



## neumsky (Nov 28, 2009)

I have one problem with Grizzly... their made in Taiwan or somewhere over there... how is that for servicing??? Delta is made in Tennessee! Anyone else or Anything else... BTW I've heard good reviews about the Grizzly, but like I say... I'm concerned about service... Thanx..... Jeff


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Unisaw in Houston*

Check Craigs list for Houston. I saw a unisaw and extension table for $800.00 last week.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Check Craigs list for Houston. I saw a unisaw and extension table for $800.00 last week.



There's been a slew of table saw deals from many areas on CL. They'll show a new in box saw, and maybe a "T" square fence, for $700 -$800. There will be no phone numbers, but ask for an email. Then they got ya. It's a scam.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Saw*

Neumsky,
You can check out the tool review section on this forum, there has been alot of discussion about tablesaws. Delta makes a quality saw, that said so does Grizzly. I guess it all depends on what you feel comfortable spending for a saw. I had a Grizzly 1023 i sold 11 years ago do to relocating. I did not have any problems with it, i now have a Delta Unisaw which i like just alittle better than the Grizzly. One more thing, what type fence does the Delta have? Does it have a riving Knife? Is the Delta saw the newer model? Neunsky the service you receive from Grizzly, and this is just my opinion, top notch.
Grizzly--- $950.00 $1150.00+shipping
Delta---- $1500.00+Tax


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

I replaced my old Jet table saw with a new Delta Unisaw. When I went shopping I almost bought a Sawstop table saw until I found out it is made in Taiwan. I am sure Grizzly and Sawstop have good service but I feel so much better having a saw made in the USA. 

So far I have had no problems with the Unisaw and I really like the fit a finish of it. I have the 52" fence model and use it daily in my shop.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> There's been a slew of table saw deals from many areas on CL. They'll show a *new in box saw*, and maybe a "T" square fence, for $700 -$800. There will be no phone numbers, but ask for an email. Then they got ya. It's a scam.


?crated?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Table daw Rip Offs on cl*

There have been a few rip offs on ck here. How ever there have been some real deals,
You have to go look. Some of them / have really flored by the price. Remember the gentleman that built his shop on cl?




cabinetman said:


> There's been a slew of table saw deals from many areas on CL. They'll show a new in box saw, and maybe a "T" square fence, for $700 -$800. There will be no phone numbers, but ask for an email. Then they got ya. It's a scam.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Table Saw Rip Offs on cl*

There have been a few rip offs on ck here. How ever there have been some real deals,
You have to go look. Some of them / have really flored by the price. Remember the gentleman that built his shop on cl?




cabinetman said:


> There's been a slew of table saw deals from many areas on CL. They'll show a new in box saw, and maybe a "T" square fence, for $700 -$800. There will be no phone numbers, but ask for an email. Then they got ya. It's a scam.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Old Skhool said:


> ?crated?



Here is one example. Hopefully, the ad is still current.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Here is one example. Hopefully, the ad is still current.



I saved the ad. It's a scam.

========================================


*DELTA 36-L51X-BC50 10" Left Tilt 5-HP Cabinet Saw - $700*

Date: 2009-11-23, 2:58PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

DELTA 36-L51X-BC50 10" Left Tilt 5-HP Cabinet Saw 
with 50" Biesemeyer Fence, 2 Cast Iron Extension Wings, Table Board, & Legs, 
230-Volt 1-Phase 

Product Features 
Left-tilt cabinet saw features powerful 5 HP motor to handle all cutting duties 
Carbide-tipped saw blade cuts cleanly 
Commercial-grade 50-inch Biesemeyer fence system 
Backed by a 5-year warranty 
Includes saw, table, 50-inch fence system, steel support legs, two cast iron wings, woodworking blade 
Technical Details 
Amps: 20 
Watts: N/R 
Volts: 230 
Horsepower: 5 
Blade diameter: 10 in. 
No-load speed: 4000 
Arbor diameter: 5/8 in. 
Drive type: TEFC 
Maximum cutting depth at 90 degrees: 3-1/8 in. 
Maximum cutting depth at 45 degrees : 2-1/8 in. 
Maximum bevel capacity : 45 degrees 
Maximum dado width: 13/16 in. 
Dust port diameter: 4 in. 
Cord length: 8 ft. 
Cord type: 12 gauge, 250V/20A plug 
Table width: 27 in. 
Table length: 76 in. 
Type of blade included: Carbide, ATB 
Grade: Professional 
Country of manufacture: USA 
Also included: Rebate or Free Tool until May 31 2006 
Features: 
Portable: No 
Extension wing(s): Yes 
Built-in dust port: Yes 
Miter gauge: Yes 
T-slot miter gauge groove: Yes 
Stand: N/A 
Support legs: Yes, for side extension table 
Rip fence: Yes 
Blade guard: Yes 
Push-button switch: Yes, Magnetic 
Blade included: Yes 
Dimensions: 
Height: 39-1/2 in. 
Length: 75 in. 
Width: 84 in. 
Weight: 593 lbs. 
Shipping Weight: 642 lbs. 
Warranty: 
Product: 5-year 
Service: 5-year 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

1500 for a new Unisaw? Thats a good deal considering its more than 1/2 price. However, if it is not the new model of Unisaw your misgivings on Grizzly because it's made in Taiwan is misplaced; I don't believe the previous model Unisaws are Made in USA. That was one of Delta's big selling points, how they brought the Unisaw home and it is Made in the USA (of parts that are mostly made in the USA?).


----------



## Wood Hack (Feb 26, 2008)

*Made in USA???*



neumsky said:


> I have one problem with Grizzly... their made in Taiwan or somewhere over there... how is that for servicing??? Delta is made in Tennessee! Anyone else or Anything else... BTW I've heard good reviews about the Grizzly, but like I say... I'm concerned about service... Thanx..... Jeff


:no:

I am pretty sure these saws are made in Taiwan like the rest. As far as Grizzly service you will notice that it seems to be the best as far as most posts you read here.


----------



## neumsky (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok lets see if I can redirect my statement... We have service for the Delta tools locally so that if I have a problem it's instantly taken care of! And it is last years model not this years that is actually 1200 to 1500 dollars! I want to thank you all for your imput and I do think the Delta is a little more secure thing! Not being able to put my eyes & hands on a Grizzly makes me a little leary! If I had the money... I'd get a prematic! Thanx again you all I don't have to make the decision until after Christmas.. so I have a little time! Thanx again Jeff Merry Christmas!


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Here is one example. Hopefully, the ad is still current.


Thanks for the heads up. Memories faded, or they package differently.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Wood Hack said:


> :no:
> 
> I am pretty sure these saws are made in Taiwan like the rest. As far as Grizzly service you will notice that it seems to be the best as far as most posts you read here.


You need to read more on the Delta Unisaw before you think it is not made in Taiwan. I did a lot a research before I bought by Unisaw and it is made in the USA. The Only resin the label reads made in the USA and of foreign parts in because they do not know where the copper comes from for the Marthon motor. 

If anyone wants a good table saw and wants to support the USA than get a Unisaw. If not do what Nasa does and go with the lowest bidder and see what it get you.

(rant mode off)


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Gorp said:


> You need to read more on the Delta Unisaw before you think it is not made in Taiwan. I did a lot a research before I bought by Unisaw and it is made in the USA. The Only resin the label reads made in the USA and of foreign parts in because they do not know where the copper comes from for the Marthon motor.
> 
> If anyone wants a good table saw and wants to support the USA than get a Unisaw. If not do what Nasa does and go with the lowest bidder and see what it get you.
> 
> (rant mode off)


Gorp - How old is your Uni? IIRC, 4 or 5 years ago the Unis had a WEG motor from Brazil, and assorted Chinese & Taiwanese parts...supposedly the cast iron was sourced from China, but I'm not certain. I believe the new Uni may be different though.


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Gorp - How old is your Uni? IIRC, 4 or 5 years ago the Unis had a WEG motor from Brazil, and assorted Chinese & Taiwanese parts...supposedly the cast iron was sourced from China, but I'm not certain. I believe the new Uni may be different though.


I have the new Delta Unisaw 36-L352. Its the finest saw I have ever bought. I started wood working years ago with a Craftsman, then I upgraded to a Jet and now I have the Delta saw. All of the saws have served me well. I do own may share of Taiwan and China tools also.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's what we are saying GORP. The new one is USA, the older (prior to old) Uni's are Chinese. The model he's looking at is Made in Communist China (or possibly the not-so Communist Taiwan).


----------



## Wood Hack (Feb 26, 2008)

Gorp said:


> You need to read more on the Delta Unisaw before you think it is not made in Taiwan. I did a lot a research before I bought by Unisaw and it is made in the USA. The Only resin the label reads made in the USA and of foreign parts in because they do not know where the copper comes from for the Marthon motor.
> 
> If anyone wants a good table saw and wants to support the USA than get a Unisaw. If not do what Nasa does and go with the lowest bidder and see what it get you.
> 
> (rant mode off)


You are correct the Uni you purchased is assembled in the USA but the rest of the older style models are still made overseas. I am not sure where you got your info on the copper from the motor being the only thing from them being able to keep the "of foreign parts" disclamer off. I would think that if that was all they would have made sure that copper was also sourced in the USA. I also highly doubt that the cast iron is made in the USA, that would be very unlikely these days with foundry cost and availability in the US.
I am guessing you got your motor/copper info from a Delta dealer or rep who most likely does not have access to whole story. Anyway I guess something is better then nothing on the Made in the USA.


----------



## Gorp (Jul 17, 2009)

Wood Hack said:


> You are correct the Uni you purchased is assembled in the USA but the rest of the older style models are still made overseas. I am not sure where you got your info on the copper from the motor being the only thing from them being able to keep the "of foreign parts" disclamer off. I would think that if that was all they would have made sure that copper was also sourced in the USA. I also highly doubt that the cast iron is made in the USA, that would be very unlikely these days with foundry cost and availability in the US.
> I am guessing you got your motor/copper info from a Delta dealer or rep who most likely does not have access to whole story. Anyway I guess something is better then nothing on the Made in the USA.


http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Unisaw+Made+In+The+USA.aspx

If I remember from high school I think Wisconsin is still in the USA. Unless the whole state moved to China. I could be wrong though. Anyway that is where the tops are cast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wood Hack (Feb 26, 2008)

I stand corrected, its good to see there is something Made in the USA.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Grizzly is repeatedly commended in articles and posts for their top notch service. I didn't get that kind of service from Delta when my mortiser arrived with a broken main housing. When my Griz bandsaw was damaged in shipment I had replacement parts in about a week. I've never had a bit of trouble with my 7' GS 1023 and wouldn't trade it for two unisaws.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Please don't be offended but........*

did you go look at it? Heck I bought a new in the box Mecury (outboard) 200hp EFI for $7000. Mecury accepted the warranty registration and even an extended warranty..
We used to have a Consolidated Freight Salvage Store here and you would be shocked at what you could buy. If it'd in your area what are you going to loose? Maybe a little gas?




cabinetman said:


> Here is one example. Hopefully, the ad is still current.


----------

